

DeMarco revists “You can’t control what you can’t measure” - 6ren
http://fishbowl.pastiche.org/2012/07/02/you_cant_control_what_you_cant/

======
sp332
Of course control is important. If you didn't have a goal, you wouldn't have
started a software project anyway. If wikipedia's goal is to get more good
information to more people, then that's what they want to control and that's
what they should measure.

